# Asking if anyone speaks English



## karim37

Hi,

If you want to find someone who speaks English, what is the best way to ask "Does anyone here speak English?" ?

Υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ μιλούν αγγλικά;
Μήπως κάποιος εδώ μιλάει αγγλικά;
Μιλά κανείς εδώ τα αγγλικά;

I came up with the above examples. I am not even sure they are correct. Which would be the best option? Perhaps someone can find a better alternative.
Thanks!


----------



## Perseas

Υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ μιλούν αγγλικά;  (it's wrong, because "κάποιος" is singular and "μιλούν" plural) --> Υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ που (να) μιλάει αγγλικά;
Μήπως κάποιος εδώ μιλάει αγγλικά;
Μιλά κανείς εδώ (τα) αγγλικά;


----------



## karim37

Thank you. As a person learning Greek I think the first sentence is a bit too long and I don't understand why it has  "που"  in it as it means "where".
In the second sentence maybe I would try it without " Μήπως ", but perhaps that makes it sound more Greek.
I would probably choose  Μιλά κανείς εδώ αγγλικά; because it is simple and to the point. Of course I could see from the beginning that it was shorter, but I wanted to make sure it was correct and that native Greek speakers didn't prefer one of the other sentences.


----------



## Perseas

karim37 said:


> I don't understand why it has  "που"  in it as it means "where".


"που" here means "who" (or maybe "that"); it's a relative pronoun.
All sentences marked with  are idiomatic.


----------



## karim37

Thank you for putting me right. I hadn't noticed that  "πού" meaning "where" is accented.


----------



## mysunrise

karim37 said:


> Thank you for putting me right. I hadn't noticed that  "πού" meaning "where" is accented.


Accented only in questions (with question mark or not, that is direct or indirect question).
Check the following examples :
Where is George?
Πού είναι ο Γιώργος;

I know where George is.
Εγώ ξέρω πού είναι ο Γιώργος.

This is the house where John lives.
Αυτό είναι το σπίτι *που*/στο οποίο μένει ο Γιάννης.

The same rule applies to
Πώς; / πως.

Have also in mind that indirect question (*πού / πώς*) can stand *alone* if you take away the main clause. 
This never happens when you have a subordinate phrase (που/πως). 
If you don't understand what I am telling you, check the English version of the example above (where George is*?*). 
There is no such an order in an English question. I hope now it should be clear, no? 🙂


----------



## bearded

mysunrise said:


> Αυτό είναι το σπίτι *ποu....* μένει ο Γιάννης.


Would in a sentence like this 'opou' not be more correct than 'pou'?  Or would it be outdated/katharevousa?


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Would in a sentence like this 'opou' not be more correct than 'pou'?  Or would it be outdated/katharevousa?


"που" is what most people would use in this sentence. It's not wrong.
"όπου" would be correct  here and it is demotic. It's more "official" though, as "στο οποίο" as well.


----------



## Andrious

karim37 said:


> In the second sentence maybe I would try it without " Μήπως ", but perhaps that makes it sound more Greek.



Kάποιος εδώ μιλάει αγγλικά; sounds odd. In these cases, we don't put the interrogative at the beginning. So,  Μιλά(ει) αγγλικά κάποιος (εδώ); would be better.
Another example: Κάπου υπάρχει τουαλέτα; Υπάρχει κάπου τουαλέτα;


----------



## mysunrise

bearded said:


> Would in a sentence like this 'opou' not be more correct than 'pou'?  Or would



που = that
όπου =  is used only when you refer to a "place"


----------



## mysunrise

Andrious said:


> Kάποιος εδώ μιλάει αγγλικά; sounds odd. In these cases, we don't put the interrogative at the beginning. So,  Μιλά(ει) αγγλικά κάποιος (εδώ); would be better.
> Another example: Κάπου υπάρχει τουαλέτα; Υπάρχει κάπου τουαλέτα;


Έχεις δίκιο για το παράξενο του πράγματος. Θα μπορούσε όμως να ξεκινήσει η πρόταση με έμφαση στο "κάποιος, κάπου", δηλώνοντας αγανάκτηση ή συχνοουρια 😏


----------



## bearded

mysunrise said:


> που = that


But που also means 'where'.


----------



## mysunrise

bearded said:


> But που also means 'where'.


Yes.
Το κορίτσι *που* συνάντησα χθες ήταν όμορφο. (*όχι όπου*). 

Το μέρος, το σημείο, το γραφείο, το σπίτι, το δωμάτιο, η πόλη, το χωριό, κλπ *που/όπου*.... (where) 

Person: που
Place: που, όπου. 

Better now? 🙂


----------



## Andrious

Actually, *πού = where.*


----------



## mysunrise

Andrious said:


> Actually, *πού = where.*


Actually, I don't agree with it.

The place *where* you live is not my hometown. 

There is no question in this phrase to place  an accent on που. Here, you can replace "που" with "όπου" without any problem. 

So, 
που, όπου, πού = where


----------



## ioanell

Andrious said:


> Actually, *πού = where.*





mysunrise said:


> Actually, I don't agree with it.



Εάν το αντιλαμβάνομαι καλά, ο Andrious αναφέρεται στο ερωτηματικὀ επίρρημα *πού*, το οποίο είναι πάντοτε τονισμένο, είτε σε ευθεία ερώτηση είτε σε πλάγια, και σωστά το μεταφράζει ως πού = where. Φυσικά, δεν θα ίσχυε το αντίθετο: where = πού

Συνεπώς, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τη διαφωνία και τη σύνδεση με το παράδειγμα The place where (=in which) you live is not my hometown, στο οποίο το *where* (όπως και το όπου/που στα ελληνικά) εισάγει δευτερεύουσα αναφορική πρόταση. Ασφαλώς και θα ήταν λάθος σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση να βάλει κάποιος τόνο στο *που*.


----------



## mysunrise

ioanell said:


> Εάν το αντιλαμβάνομαι καλά, ο Andrious αναφέρεται στο ερωτηματικὀ επίρρημα *πού*, το οποίο είναι πάντοτε τονισμένο, είτε σε ευθεία ερώτηση είτε σε πλάγια, και σωστά το μεταφράζει ως πού = where. Φυσικά, δεν θα ίσχυε το αντίθετο: where = πού
> 
> Συνεπώς, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τη διαφωνία και τη σύνδεση με το παράδειγμα The place where (=in which) you live is not my hometown, στο οποίο το *where* (όπως και το όπου/που στα ελληνικά) εισάγει δευτερεύουσα αναφορική πρόταση. Ασφαλώς και θα ήταν λάθος σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση να βάλει κάποιος τόνο στο *που*.


Απλώς ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω την διαφορά για να μην βάζει "πού" οπουδήποτε. Καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## ioanell

mysunrise said:


> Απλώς ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω την διαφορά για να μην βάζει "πού" οπουδήποτε.



Και καλά κάνεις. Καθώς εμείς οι Έλληνες προσπαθούμε να συνεισφέρουμε όποια βοήθεια μπορούμε στους ξένους φίλους μας για την εκμάθηση/βελτίωση της ελληνικής. Καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## Αγγελος

There is, in recent years, a tendency to use indefinite pronouns/adverbs in questions of total ignorance:
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μιλάει αγγλικά; Υπάρχει κάπου τουαλέτα; Έχετε κάτι να φάμε;
Perhaps I am old-fashioned, but this sounds a bit off-key to me. I would recommend using negative  pronouns/adverbs in such contexts:
Υπάρχει κανείς που να μιλάει αγγλικά; Υπάρχει πουθενά τουαλέτα; Έχετε τίποτε να φάμε;


----------



## mysunrise

Αγγελος said:


> There is, in recent years, a tendency to use indefinite pronouns/adverbs in questions of total ignorance:
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μιλάει αγγλικά; Υπάρχει κάπου τουαλέτα; Έχετε κάτι να φάμε;
> Perhaps I am old-fashioned, but this sounds a bit off-key to me. I would recommend using negative  pronouns/adverbs in such contexts:
> Υπάρχει κανείς που να μιλάει αγγλικά; Υπάρχει πουθενά τουαλέτα; Έχετε τίποτε να φάμε;


Αν και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το νόημα γίνεται εύκολα αντιληπτό, έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι αρνητικές λέξεις είναι μάλλον αποτέλεσμα προφορικής αναμετάδοσης. Υπάρχει vs κανένας, πουθενά, τίποτε. Βλέπω μια λεκτική αντίθεση. 
Εν τω μεταξύ, αν στο δωμάτιο υπάρχει πράγματι κάποιος, αυτός δεν είναι ο κανένας. 
-Υπάρχει κάποιος στο δωμάτιο; 
-Ναι, υπάρχει (κάποιος, όχι "υπάρχει κανένας"). 
-Όχι, δεν υπάρχει κανένας.

-Υπάρχει κανείς στο δωμάτιο; 
-Ναι, υπάρχει κάποιος. 
(Παρ'ολο που καταλαβαίνω το νόημα, δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό). 

Έπειτα, άλλη μια διαφορά ίσως να υπάρχει στο προσδοκωμενο αποτέλεσμα.
Θέλει κάποιος να πει το μάθημα; 
Θέλει κανείς να πει το μάθημα;


----------



## Αγγελος

Ιστορικά, οι αρνητικές αυτές λέξεις είναι αόριστες.
Είδες τίποτε; = Είδες τι ποτέ; = Είδες κάτι σε κάποια χρονική στιγμή;
Φάνηκε κανείς; = Εφάνη κάν είς; = Φάνηκε έστω ένας;
Αρνητική σημασία πήραν από τη χρήση τους *με άρνηση:*
Δεν είδα κανέναν, τίποτε = Δεν είδα ούτε καν έναν, δεν είδα κάτι τι σε καν μία στιγμή. Και από κει: Είδες τίποτε/κανέναν; Όχι, τίποτε, κανέναν.
Οι λέξεις 'ποτέ' και 'καθόλου' χρησιμοποιούνται άλλωστε με θετική σημασία στην καθαρεύουσα: «Η πάλαι ποτέ διαλάμψασα Επισκοπή Θεοδωρουπόλεως », «το καθόλου» (κατ΄αντιδιαστολή προς «το επί μέρους») κλπ.

Επομένως, η χρήση των λέξεων αυτών σε ερωτήσεις ολικής άγνοιας (Θέλεις τίποτε; Ήρθε κανείς; Πήγες πουθενά στις γιορτές; Έχεις φάει ποτέ στρείδια; ) είναι απόλυτα λογική και σύμφωνη με την ιστορία τους. Εύλογη επέκταση αυτής της χρήσης είναι η χρήση τους σε προτροπές (Έλα να πούμε καμιά κουβέντα!) και ενδοιαστικές προτάσεις (Φοβάμαι μην πάθω κανένα κακό.)

Νομίζω πως τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες, κάποιοι που κρίνουν παράλογες αυτές τις χρήσεις διότι δεν συνειδητοποιούν την ιστορία τους έχουν αρχίσει να διαδίδουν τα «Είδες κάποιον;» «Άκουσες κάτι;» κλπ., που αναγνωρίζω ότι ακούγονται ολοένα περισσότερο, αλλά μου εμένα προσωπικά με ενοχλούν. Σε λίγο θα μας κάνουν να διστάζουμε να πούμε «Έχεις πάει ποτέ στο Παρίσι;» ή «'Εχεις καθόλου λεφτά;»!


----------



## mysunrise

Αγγελος said:


> Ιστορικά, οι αρνητικές αυτές λέξεις είναι αόριστες.
> Είδες τίποτε; = Είδες τι ποτέ; = Είδες κάτι σε κάποια χρονική στιγμή;
> Φάνηκε κανείς; = Εφάνη κάν είς; = Φάνηκε έστω ένας;
> Αρνητική σημασία πήραν από τη χρήση τους *με άρνηση:*
> Δεν είδα κανέναν, τίποτε = Δεν είδα ούτε καν έναν, δεν είδα κάτι τι σε καν μία στιγμή. Και από κει: Είδες τίποτε/κανέναν; Όχι, τίποτε, κανέναν.
> Οι λέξεις 'ποτέ' και 'καθόλου' χρησιμοποιούνται άλλωστε με θετική σημασία στην καθαρεύουσα: «Η πάλαι ποτέ διαλάμψασα Επισκοπή Θεοδωρουπόλεως », «το καθόλου» (κατ΄αντιδιαστολή προς «το επί μέρους») κλπ.
> 
> Επομένως, η χρήση των λέξεων αυτών σε ερωτήσεις ολικής άγνοιας (Θέλεις τίποτε; Ήρθε κανείς; Πήγες πουθενά στις γιορτές; Έχεις φάει ποτέ στρείδια είναι απόλυτα λογική και σύμφωνη με την ιστορία τους. Εύλογη επέκταση αυτής της χρήσης είναι η χρήση τους σε προτροπές (Έλα να πούμε καμιά κουβέντα!) και ενδοιαστικές προτάσεις (Φοβάμαι μην πάθω κανένα κακό.)
> 
> Νομίζω πως τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες, κάποιοι που κρίνουν παράλογες αυτές τις χρήσεις διότι δεν συνειδητοποιούν την ιστορία τους έχουν αρχίσει να διαδίδουν τα «Είδες κάποιον;» «Άκουσες κάτι;» κλπ., που αναγνωρίζω ότι ακούγονται ολοένα περισσότερο, αλλά μου εμένα προσωπικά με ενοχλούν. Σε λίγο θα μας κάνουν να διστάζουμε να πούμε «Έχεις πάει ποτέ στο Παρίσι;» ή «'Εχεις καθόλου λεφτά;»!


Πολύ ωραίες παρατηρήσεις. 
Έχω μόνο μια ένσταση ως προς το πάλαι ποτέ που από όσο ξέρω δεν έχει αρνητική σημασία, αλλά σημαίνει κάποτε. 
Πολύ εύστοχα αυτά που έγραψες.


----------



## Αγγελος

mysunrise said:


> Έχω μόνο μια ένσταση ως προς το πάλαι ποτέ που από όσο ξέρω δεν έχει αρνητική σημασία, αλλά σημαίνει κάποτε.


Μα... αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα: «Οι λέξεις 'ποτέ' και 'καθόλου' χρησιμοποιούνται άλλωστε με *θετική *σημασία στην καθαρεύουσα»!


----------



## mysunrise

Αγγελος said:


> Μα... αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα: «Οι λέξεις 'ποτέ' και 'καθόλου' χρησιμοποιούνται άλλωστε με *θετική *σημασία στην καθαρεύουσα»!


Ναι έχεις δίκιο. Ετοιμαζόμουν να διορθώσω το μήνυμά μου, αλλά με πρόλαβες!!!!! Καλή χρονιά!!


----------



## Perseas

Σωστά. Ωστόσο στη δημώδη ελληνική είχε παγιωθεί μέχρι τον 12ο αιώνα η διττή χρήση των τύπων "κανείς", "τίποτε", "ποτέ" κλπ.


----------



## ioanell

Αγγελος said:


> Επομένως, η χρήση των λέξεων αυτών σε ερωτήσεις ολικής άγνοιας .....(Φοβάμαι μην πάθω κανένα κακό.)





Αγγελος said:


> Νομίζω πως τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες, ....«'Εχεις καθόλου λεφτά;»!



Συμφωνώ σε γενικές γραμμές.



Perseas said:


> στη δημώδη ελληνική είχε παγιωθεί μέχρι τον 12ο αιώνα η διττή χρήση των τύπων "κανείς", "τίποτε", "ποτέ" κλπ.



Σωστό!

Συμφωνώντας σε γενικές γραμμές με την ορθότητα των παραπάνω παρατηρήσεων / απόψεων, θέλω απλώς α) να καταθέσω μια μικρή ένσταση ως προς το εάν οι αόριστες αντωνυμίες, όπως _κανένας/κανείς, καμία/καμιά, κανένα, τίποτε/τίποτα, _και τοπικά επιρρήματα, όπως_ πουθενά, _πρέπει να χαρακτηρίζονται ως αρνητικές λέξεις (αντωνυμίες/επιρρήματα: σημειωτέον ότι σε όλες τις γραμματικές και τα λεξικά δεν αναφέρονται έτσι, αλλά ως έχουσες δύο σημασίες, εκ των οποίων η μία είναι αρνητική, όταν βρίσκεται σε φράση αρνητική) β) να επισημάνω το γνωστό ότι σχεδόν όλες αυτές οι νεοελληνικές αόριστες αντωνυμίες και επιρρήματα είναι μεσαιωνικής προέλευσης (κατασκευασμένες από αρχαία “υλικά”), εκτός από τις _άλλος, άλλη, άλλο_, _ο, η, το δείνα_, _ο, η, το τάδε_ και _τίποτε_ (<αρχ. ερωτ. αντ. τί [και με συναρπαγή του ποτέ]=τίποτε=[πάντοτε ερωτημ.] _τι άραγε; τι τάχα;_) και γ) να καταθέσω την αίσθηση/άποψή μου ότι σε κάποιες συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις ερωτήσεων ολικής άγνοιας *η αίσθηση του καταφατικά / θετικά προσδοκώμενου* είναι που κάνει τον ερωτώντα ομιλητή να χρησιμοποιεί αυθόρμητα κάποιες αόριστες αντωνυμίες αντί άλλων, όπως _κάτι_ αντί _τίποτε_, _κάποιος_ αντί _κανείς_ ή κάποια αόριστα-τοπικά επιρρήματα αντί άλλων, όπως _κάπου_ αντί _πουθενά_. Ενώ η σημασία τους στις ερωτήσεις είναι ίδια και θα μπορούσαν να είναι εναλλάξιμες, εντούτοις οι συγκεκριμένες αντωνυμίες-επιρρήματα δείχνουν να είναι πιο ταιριαστές για μια συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Θυμίζουν εκείνα τα δύο σκίτσα με τις ανεπαίσθητες μικροδιαφορές, που τα λέμε “είναι όμοια και όμως διαφέρουν”. Δηλαδή, όταν κάποιος (_σε όλα τα γένη_) έχει έντονη την αίσθηση ότι άκουσε π.χ. απροσδόκητα βήματα στο διάδρομο ή το τρίξιμο μιας πόρτας, θα ρωτήσει, πιθανώς ανήσυχος/φοβισμένος, τον διπλανό του: “Άκουσες κάτι;” περιμένοντας βάσιμα από τον άλλον να συμφωνήσει: “Ναι, άκουσα κάτι”. Εδώ, το “άκουσες τίποτε;” ίσως δεν θα τόνιζε όσο πρέπει το συναίσθημα ανησυχίας/φόβου της στιγμής και θα έμοιαζε μάλλον με το “τίποτε” μιας αδιάφορης ερώτησης, όπως π.χ. “Άκουσες τίποτε για το νέο φλερτ της τάδε;”. Το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει με την ερώτηση: “Έχει κάτι να φάμε;”, όταν ο πάνω στην ανάπτυξή του, πολύ πεινασμένος νεαρός “εισβάλλει” το μεσημέρι στο σπίτι και ρωτάει ανυπόμονα τη μητέρα του περιμένοντας μια “οπωσδήποτε” θετική απάντηση από πλευράς της, ενώ αν χρησιμοποιούσε το “τίποτα” θα μπορούσε να εκληφθεί και ότι δεν είναι και τόσο πεινασμένος, κάνοντας μάλλον μια ερώτηση ρουτίνας. Το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει και με την ερώτηση: “Υπάρχει κάπου τουαλέτα;”, που -κατ’ εμέ- υπονοεί σαφέστερα απ’ ό,τι με το “πουθενά” ότι ο/η ερωτών/ώσα δεν κρατιέται, επείγεται να την χρησιμοποιήσει και περιμένει ανυπόμονα να του υποδειχθεί ο συγκεκριμένος τόπος. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, μάλλον αυτές οι αντωνυμίες και επιρρήματα θα έρχονταν αυθόρμητα και στο δικό μου στόμα.


----------



## mysunrise

[QUOTE="ioanell, post: 19298123] γ) να καταθέσω την αίσθηση/άποψή μου ότι σε κάποιες συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις ερωτήσεων ολικής άγνοιας *η αίσθηση του καταφατικά / θετικά προσδοκώμενου* είναι που κάνει τον ερωτώντα ομιλητή να χρησιμοποιεί αυθόρμητα κάποιες αόριστες αντωνυμίες αντί άλλων, όπως _κάτι_ αντί _τίποτε_, _κάποιος_ αντί _κανείς_ ή κάποια αόριστα-τοπικά επιρρήματα αντί άλλων, όπως _κάπου_ αντί _πουθενά_. Ενώ η σημασία τους στις ερωτήσεις είναι ίδια και θα μπορούσαν να είναι εναλλάξιμες, εντούτοις οι συγκεκριμένες αντωνυμίες-επιρρήματα δείχνουν να είναι πιο ταιριαστές για μια συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Θυμίζουν εκείνα τα δύο σκίτσα με τις ανεπαίσθητες μικροδιαφορές, που τα λέμε “είναι όμοια και όμως διαφέρουν”. Δηλαδή, όταν κάποιος (_σε όλα τα γένη_) έχει έντονη την αίσθηση ότι άκουσε π.χ. απροσδόκητα βήματα στο διάδρομο ή το τρίξιμο μιας πόρτας, θα ρωτήσει, πιθανώς ανήσυχος/φοβισμένος, τον διπλανό του: “Άκουσες κάτι;” περιμένοντας βάσιμα από τον άλλον να συμφωνήσει: “Ναι, άκουσα κάτι”. Εδώ, το “άκουσες τίποτε;” ίσως δεν θα τόνιζε όσο πρέπει το συναίσθημα ανησυχίας/φόβου της στιγμής και θα έμοιαζε μάλλον με το “τίποτε” μιας αδιάφορης ερώτησης, όπως π.χ. “Άκουσες τίποτε για το νέο φλερτ της τάδε;”. Το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει με την ερώτηση: “Έχει κάτι να φάμε;”, όταν ο πάνω στην ανάπτυξή του, πολύ πεινασμένος νεαρός “εισβάλλει” το μεσημέρι στο σπίτι και ρωτάει ανυπόμονα τη μητέρα του περιμένοντας μια “οπωσδήποτε” θετική απάντηση από πλευράς της, ενώ αν χρησιμοποιούσε το “τίποτα” θα μπορούσε να εκληφθεί και ότι δεν είναι και τόσο πεινασμένος, κάνοντας μάλλον μια ερώτηση ρουτίνας. Το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει και με την ερώτηση: “Υπάρχει κάπου τουαλέτα;”, που -κατ’ εμέ- υπονοεί σαφέστερα απ’ ό,τι με το “πουθενά” ότι ο/η ερωτών/ώσα δεν κρατιέται, επείγεται να την χρησιμοποιήσει και περιμένει ανυπόμονα να του υποδειχθεί ο συγκεκριμένος τόπος. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, μάλλον αυτές οι αντωνυμίες και επιρρήματα θα έρχονταν αυθόρμητα και στο δικό μου στόμα.
[/QUOTE]
Ειπες πολύ ωραία και αναλυτικά αυτό που είπα πολύ νωρίτερα με μια πρόταση. Συμφωνώ.


----------

